# Taurus 454 Raging Bull Price



## nikiblue (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi folks,
Trying to sell my Taurus raging bull .454. stainless steel 6.5" barrel, excellent used condition. Does anyone have a gun blue book to check the going rate for these revolvers? I'm asking $640 sale through FFL dealer. Just trying to find out if I got it priced right.
Thanks.

Here is a link for pics: 
Taurus Raging Bull 454 6.5" barrel $640 : Revolvers at GunBroker.com


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry I can't be of help.

My mother always told me, that if you can't say anything nice about a Taurus, don't say anything at all. :smt083


----------

